
Are patent claims coming for your WS2812? - dazhbog
https://hackaday.com/2018/07/31/are-patent-claims-coming-for-your-ws2812/
======
oldgradstudent
IANAPANEC (I am not a patent attorney, not even close), but all the claims in
the patent start with:

> a power input, extending to form an extension section, a power output, a
> clock input, a clock output, a serial data input and a serial data output;

The WS2812 has four pins: power, ground, data in, data out. Doesn't that mean
the patent does not apply?

------
teh_klev
Forgive my naivety, but surely patent violation claims should be made against
WorldSemi and not third parties who happen to use these devices either in
their designs or sell products that happen to utilise WS28128's?

Maybe someone with more experience in this area of patent legals could
enlighten me?

~~~
szczys
If a patent claim is made against a large company they are likely to fight
back legally. If multiple claims are made against small sellers, they are
likely to either stop selling, or settle. Settling means money and possibly
some legal precedent (IANAL).

I've heard of practices like this in several different industries. It seems to
be a tactic that has little to do with the actual purpose (intent) of the
patent system.

~~~
teh_klev
Oh sure, I'm aware of trying to shakedown smaller and likely less well
financed companies.

I'm curious though as to the legality of targeting sellers and not the claimed
infringing manufacturer? As a small reseller could you legally/safely ignore
the cease and desist?

Also Pimoroni are under UK jurisdiction, so I'm wondering if these tactics are
even legal here?

